

List of Countries by Inequality-adjusted Human Development Index - s_q_b
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_inequality-adjusted_HDI

======
ppereira
This seems like a well thought out measure for development that considers life
expectancy, education, and income. It adjusts each of these factors for
inequality by the geometric mean of the factor across the population. [1]

This is similar to assigning a logarithmic utility to income, life, and
education and estimating the loss from inequality by looking at the difference
between the computed utility and what one would get if income, life
expectancy, and education were constant across the population.

I once did a calculation like this for income over the last century, and
noticed that although inflation-adjusted mean incomes have risen since the
1970s, once inequality is accounted for, that rise disappears.

[1]
[http://hdr.undp.org/en/reports/global/hdr2010/papers/HDRP_20...](http://hdr.undp.org/en/reports/global/hdr2010/papers/HDRP_2010_35.pdf)

